# Matt Myers / @M_M_Myers



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

*MOD EDIT: Matt loves to discredit this thread by calling us Nazis who make up stories about him being a sex pest or a sexual harasser, but evidence exists that strongly suggest that he is exactly that, and he's done nothing to disprove it aside from claiming that he couldn't possibly be a sex pest because he's gay, like that would somehow disprove that he's never sexually harassed anyone. The allegations are that he tried to flirt with a Twitter user, was rejected, and then like the spiteful prick he is, decided to ruin this person's reputation because he couldn't get nudes, and he's mad because we won't let him live that down. Fuck him.*

Here's another monkey I want to make dance. It's been a bit since the last Gamergate related thread I made, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to bring attention to this loser too.

What do you need to know about him? Like many of these cucks, KotakuInAction did a lot of the work for us. He's a close friend of that fatty fat faggot Izzy Galvez, who has constantly whined about this website in the past because reasons.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/search?q=Matt+Myers&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

This thread in particular has really blown up and you can clearly see why this guy is getting so much attention at the moment.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...a_mombot_played_a_ruse_on_the_agg_troll_crew/

Look at all this whining fam. It's endless and if you go to his Twitter, it keeps on going.



Spoiler: The whining offers facepalms like no other



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/m.../kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



As you can see above, some other familiar names are included in the screenshot, like Sam Schinke, who has a thread here if you search for it.

The whining just keeps coming. Hopefully we will be included in all the other sites he's been rambling on about.






In conclusion, I want to add the piece de resistance to the whole melting pot of potential jimmy-rustling, but the problem right now is that there's at least 3 or 4 entries right now for the same name when I search for it, so I'm currently trying to narrow it down. Don't worry Matt, I'm determined to get to the bottom of it so you can lose your shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 11, 2016)

He seems like a sperg because he won't shut the fuck up about things no one cares about.

However, he has a cute black cat.

I'm torn...


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers1-jpg.123299/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers2-jpg.123300/https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/myers3-jpg.123301/



Just so we're clear, by "deadnaming", you're talking about revealing the birth name of a dude pretending to be a girl, right? Because that's exactly what you thought you were doing.

Also 30-year old something white dude? Do you have some kind of problem with Brianna Wu?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2016)

is this the agg version of mundane matt?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 11, 2016)

These people desperately need to use Twitlonger, given how they like to post fucking dissertations on their Twitter.


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidence? or *CLINTON CA$H*? :alexjones:


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2016)

Breitbart has an article about the Mombot ruse cruise. Myers is briefly mentioned as one of the participants.

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/08/11/gamergate-sting-operation-exposes/
http://archive.md/77CK3



> Matt Myers, another member of the group, had also spoken out against doxing previously. Yet, inside the chat group, he can be seen urging other members not to “miss out on any humiliating pictures or details” about Mombot, and gloating about their target “freaking out” as their personal information was revealed.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2Fff4ebccf5a7345cf9f40760e380089c9.png&hash=c82a9becac41bfadb102ecedb480575b



"spend time in a place where nobody can enforce social consequences on them" he says on Twitter, where people like him who tow the SJW line can get away with saying "kill all white/straight/cis people/men" and get asspats in return.


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

It's weird how these people always end up being pathetic losers.

Wait, it's not weird at all.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 11, 2016)

lol I archived few his tweets 2-3 days ago, gone to see if anyone else archived something since then and I saw whole new page of archived tweets
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/m_m_myers*
and I immediately knew - we got new cow

edit:
his little website http://www.coopinionated.com  (welcome page - https://archive.md/qkdzB) is providing you with articles from such illustrious writers like

Ramona Savage 





https://archive.md/QFIsc

and 

Mark Boyd aka Jennifer Boyd



 

https://archive.md/je09O


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Absolutego (Aug 11, 2016)

Hilarious for Spacedad to say that, since I'm pretty sure he's a middle-aged unemployed NEET/failed artist who had to "retire" from drawing due to a Jeph Jacques style handstab incident involving a can of soup. He's also not actually a father, he just calls himself dad to be 'relatable' (i.e. so he can creep on the women/troons in the Nyberg Defense Force).


----------



## A Random (Aug 11, 2016)

How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


----------



## selere (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?



If we're talking about mental age, it's more like 12 or so.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

A Random said:


> How old is this NEET supposed to be? 35? 50?


Early 30s. Birthday is June 1st.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


... but only because I got caught.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 11, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Free tip - if you had a bad time in high school and don't want that pattern to continue ad infinitum, stop sitting down with Mohammet, Jugdish, Sydney and Clayton.


----------

